# What are these "cracks" in mantis body?



## LLCoolJew (Oct 18, 2011)

My cilnia humeralis, Jemima, has these "cracks," which appear yellow, whenever her abdomen is expanded. Is this normal??

Thanks!

Lauren


----------



## Termite48 (Oct 18, 2011)

These are the exoskeletal segmental seams All mantis have the lines of dilineation from one segment to the other. The issue is whether the color is normal there. By comparing to the other individuals of the same sex and species, you will see if it is normal coloration. She does look like a fat one.


----------



## gripen (Oct 18, 2011)

yes this is normal. they get this when they are being over feed.


----------



## minard734 (Oct 18, 2011)

WOW! ONE FATTY YOU'VE GOT THERE!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 18, 2011)

No big deal. It is just part of her. Some species have bright blue!

My _H. multispina_ have bright red there, and it actually looks wet and shiny, like blood about to ooze from a fresh cut.  But, their blood is blue green.

I could imagine that someone who doesn't know the color of mantis blood might think that their mantis is injured, at least with that species.  

They don't have to be overfed for you to see the markings.

I see them when a mantis is climbing or just pointing the abdomen down for balance or calling.

I have had mantids display this in an obvious fashion, on purpose for some reason. Maybe it can be used to communicate something, like a warning, or to put off predators from eating them?


----------



## lunarstorm (Oct 18, 2011)

+1 to Likebugs.

I've seen no evidence that the visible coloration between abdominal segments (aka "cracks") indicates any issues, such as overfeeding. As seen from other pictures and threads, Mantids will vomit if they're really overfed.


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 18, 2011)

I love the pedi and toe ring. :tt1: :lol:


----------



## LLCoolJew (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for weighing in! I appreciate it!

I have become concerned because she has not had her final molt (I received her as an L6, a month and a half ago).

I certainly think its possible that I'm overfeeding her. She eats every day, and she is so fat that she doesn't move around easily (plus, she is missing a leg, which doesn't help the situation!).

Anyway, I'm glad to learn that the cracks are normal, but I'm going to lay off the treats for awhile  

Gracias.


----------



## LLCoolJew (Oct 18, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> I love the pedi and toe ring. :tt1: :lol:


LOL, thanks.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 18, 2011)

One of the reasons that I wan't that species is how heavy they look. I think Jemima looks nice and well fed.  

Edit: But, I really can't see how fat she is from the dorsal shot.

If you see the alot of skin in between her ventral abdominal plates(underneath on her tummy) then she might be too fat.


----------



## LLCoolJew (Oct 18, 2011)

Here is a picture of her hanging upside down. She IS carrying a lot of weight, AND doing it on one less leg!!! What do you think? Time for a diet?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah, she may be a little on the over plump side, but hey at least she has a good appetite, and it's way better than too skinny. You might want to give her half what your giving her now for a few days or so till she slims down a tad.

Now that I saw your bare naked foot I'm hooked, so now your in trouble... ^_^


----------



## LLCoolJew (Oct 18, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Yeah, she may be a little on the over plump side, but hey at least she has a good appetite, and it's way better than too skinny. You might want to give her half what your giving her now for a few days or so till she slims down a tad.
> 
> Now that I saw your bare naked foot I'm hooked, so now your in trouble... ^_^


Haha! Good advice. Thanks!!! :devil2:


----------



## ems08d (Oct 19, 2011)

My S. Lineola looked just like that. Sometimes she was even fatter! I wouldn't worry about it. Here's a pic to compare....


----------



## Precarious (Nov 8, 2011)

People, please don't overfeed your pets. It may not kill them but you're not doing them any favors. I have heard secondhand of abdominal splits caused by too much food, but I can't confirm that possibility. However, it doesn't take much of a fall to split an over-stuffer abdomen, and that I have seen for myself. It ain't pretty. :no: 

When you see the accordioned seems on the sides of the abdomen fully opened it's time to hold back the food for a while. Most mantids are smart enough to stop once full but it seems others are not, so you've got to be the smart one.

Also, it seems you have given the mantis/foot fetishists something to drool over. Maybe a mantis+feet photo shoot is in order. Make a themed calendar and make some money. I'm sure it's a narrow market but they are obviously out there. :lol:


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 8, 2011)

Precarious said:


> Also, it seems you have given the mantis/foot fetishists something to drool over. Maybe a mantis+feet photo shoot is in order. Make a themed calendar and make some money. I'm sure it's a narrow market but they are obviously out there. :lol:


LOL. $20 for a 2012.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 8, 2011)

Precarious said:


> People, please don't overfeed your pets. It may not kill them but you're not doing them any favors. I have heard secondhand of abdominal splits caused by too much food, but I can't confirm that possibility. However, it doesn't take much of a fall to split an over-stuffer abdomen, and that I have seen for myself. It ain't pretty. :no:
> 
> When you see the accordioned seems on the sides of the abdomen fully opened it's time to hold back the food for a while. Most mantids are smart enough to stop once full but it seems others are not, so you've got to be the smart one.
> 
> Also, it seems you have given the mantis/foot fetishists something to drool over. Maybe a mantis+feet photo shoot is in order. Make a themed calendar and make some money. I'm sure it's a narrow market but they are obviously out there. :lol:





Precarious said:


> People, please don't overfeed your pets. It may not kill them but you're not doing them any favors. I have heard secondhand of abdominal splits caused by too much food, but I can't confirm that possibility. However, it doesn't take much of a fall to split an over-stuffer abdomen, and that I have seen for myself. It ain't pretty. :no:
> 
> When you see the accordioned seems on the sides of the abdomen fully opened it's time to hold back the food for a while. Most mantids are smart enough to stop once full but it seems others are not, so you've got to be the smart one.
> 
> Also, it seems you have given the mantis/foot fetishists something to drool over. Maybe a mantis+feet photo shoot is in order. Make a themed calendar and make some money. I'm sure it's a narrow market but they are obviously out there. :lol:


+1 Being overweight is a particular problem for molting mantids. First, their skin is already so overextended that it cannot increase its surface area during molting and thus can cause a mismolt. Secondly, the falls reported during a molt are more likely to occur if the mantis is carrying excess weight. If you have not seen mantids in the wild, look at pictures of them. Skinny, aren't they? In the wild mantids often live in a state of near starvation, which is why they eat so heavily when they have a chance (the fox/coyote in the hen house syndrome). When they have that chance on a daily basis, they will become overweight and possibly vomit. A few years ago, Christian Schwartz, a German entomologist, reported here that when a mantis vomits, it either dies or at best is incapable of reproduction. Several US members reported that this had happened to them with no ill effect on the mantis. Both views were right, but while in Germany, mantids would only vomit due tio a terminal or subterminal diease, here they were and still are vomitting from overeating.

With regard to the foot fetish issue, LLCoolJew, I think that the idea of a photo calendaris excellent, butwhy srtop at the ankle?


----------



## LLCoolJew (Nov 8, 2011)

Precarious said:


> People, please don't overfeed your pets. It may not kill them but you're not doing them any favors. I have heard secondhand of abdominal splits caused by too much food, but I can't confirm that possibility. However, it doesn't take much of a fall to split an over-stuffer abdomen, and that I have seen for myself. It ain't pretty. :no:
> 
> When you see the accordioned seems on the sides of the abdomen fully opened it's time to hold back the food for a while. Most mantids are smart enough to stop once full but it seems others are not, so you've got to be the smart one
> 
> Also, it seems you have given the mantis/foot fetishists something to drool over. Maybe a mantis+feet photo shoot is in order. Make a themed calendar and make some money. I'm sure it's a narrow market but they are obviously out there. :lol:


Haha. I'm just seeing this now, Precarious! You're hilarious! I'll get started on the 2012 edition, in time for the holiday season. Thanks for the great advice on overfeeding.

BTW everyone... poor little Jemima died, may she rest in peace. Can't say what the official cause of death was. But lesson learned!!


----------



## Precarious (Nov 8, 2011)

LLCoolJew said:


> Haha. I'm just seeing this now, Precarious! You're hilarious! I'll get started on the 2012 edition, in time for the holiday season. Thanks for the great advice on overfeeding.
> 
> BTW everyone... poor little Jemima died, may she rest in peace. Can't say what the official cause of death was. But lesson learned!!


I remember you telling me she died. If it wasn't morbid obesity it was likely cuteness overload. I've seen it before. Too [email protected] cute to live.  


:angel:​


R.I.P.
​


Jemima
​


"She was loved, and she loved to eat."
​
I'll fly out for the photo shoot next week. I should have just stayed in Oregon. Shorter trip.


----------



## gripen (Nov 8, 2011)

pore jemima  rest in peace :angel:


----------



## LLCoolJew (Nov 9, 2011)

LOL.. OMG. Too funny, Precarious!!!! LOL LOL Thanks.

Thanks Gripen.

XO


----------



## lunarstorm (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Jemima, we were all rooting for her.


----------



## ismart (Nov 9, 2011)

LLCoolJew said:


> BTW everyone... poor little Jemima died, may she rest in peace. Can't say what the official cause of death was. But lesson learned!!


Oh, no! This is sad!  What the hay! I'm feeling quite generous! LLCoojew if you like, i can send you a fresh adult wide-arm female for just the cost of shipping. PM me if you want her? She is perfect!


----------



## Mantiskid (Dec 15, 2011)

LLCoolJew said:


> Here is a picture of her hanging upside down.


Are you keeping her in a Nano Cube? I've got one.


----------

